# Question about Harnesses



## slaen (Apr 27, 2009)

Now that Kai's obedience is sound and really firm I am going to start introducing him to his PPD training. I dont want to put him in a normal collar for this as I noticed in back pressure during Pas Hauf or guard command he's going to be at the end of the leash guarding and I dont want him to choke himself. 

Is there any advice on harnesses or any tips?
I saw a few nice ones with padding in the front for around 49 dollars.


----------



## ladylaw203 (May 18, 2001)

http://www.rayallen.com 

Also back tie with a bungee


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I like the Bridgeport Equipment harnesses (they call it a "tracking" harness though).

A good way to go, before buying equipment, would be to pick the brains of the people in your training group. They can help you decide what to get, and may have some different types of harnesses that you can try out to see what you like.


----------

